# A box! It's a BOX!!!



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Went cherry picking yesterday and got them a new box :kittyturn
Can't help imagining what they are thinking


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

They're just like kids, when I was a kid we'd use a giant appliance boxes for a fort or a space ship.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Cats and boxes are so adorable, and your two cats are so cute! And so well behaved to share so nicely.



cooncatbob said:


> They're just like kids, when I was a kid we'd use a giant appliance boxes for a fort or a space ship.


Same here! (Or a time machine- time machines were fun too. :3 )


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Yingying, you've become one of my favorite people to watch for on this board.  Your posts are so entertaining AND knowledgeable. I love it.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

What an amazing gift for cats!!! 

Our boys are thrilled when we come back from Costco because they always have a new box to play with.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Come on humans - Get with the program! It's not just a box - it's a TANK!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Does Midnight, the wild cat, have a tank? lol!!


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Hilarious!


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Hahaha! I love it! Have any of your cats ever knocked over a box as they jumped in, causing it to overturn on them? It's hilarious when Apollo does it, there's always this random box skittering across the floor.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Haha, I love it! yingying, you have two adorable kitties.  My Rochelle loves boxes too, and I can usually find her curled up in one somewhere.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Cute!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I forgot to mention just how beautiful your girls are. I might have to plan a trip to Toronto to catnap...er, I mean VISIT Toronto. I've heard it's such a lovely city (hides cat carriers, toys, and catnip behind my back). LOL


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That is one awesome box, I must say! It has edges you can see over and everything! You know how some boxes are just more special than others....

Beautiful kitties.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Awww they are just sooo cute.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Our new Stainless Steel Drinkwell 360 finally arrived today. It took all but a minute for Mr man to jump into the UPS box, then as soon as the product box was emptied of it's contents, in squeezes the cat...lol.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

its.alice said:


> Yingying, you've become one of my favorite people to watch for on this board.  Your posts are so entertaining AND knowledgeable. I love it.


Thank you so much. I feel soooo flattered  I will try my best to make my posts entertaining


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Shenanigans said:


> Hahaha! I love it! Have any of your cats ever knocked over a box as they jumped in, causing it to overturn on them? It's hilarious when Apollo does it, there's always this random box skittering across the floor.


It hasn't happened yet, though I'm DYING to see that scene! Thinking of providing them some tall boxes now... Metoo fell into the garbage can once, but I was too busy cleaning her at the moment to enjoy the humor :???:


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> I forgot to mention just how beautiful your girls are. I might have to plan a trip to Toronto to catnap...er, I mean VISIT Toronto. I've heard it's such a lovely city (hides cat carriers, toys, and catnip behind my back). LOL


You are very welcomed to VISIT Toronto, that is, after I build Meatball and Metoo a tank so they can defense themselves against all the baaaad guys (like the ones who even think about catnapping them) :twisted:


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

love it!! my kitties love boxes too, we stopped buying more cat toys, and just toss a box or paper bag on the floor and they go nuts. lol


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Just love this pic.








Looks like they're going for a ride in their pretend car.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! I love the last one!! =D

Do you want to be a writer or something. You seem very poetic.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> Just love this pic.
> 
> Looks like they're going for a ride in their pretend car.


Now you mentioned that, it really looks like that! I should consider putting wheels under the box


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Aww!! I love the last one!! =D
> 
> Do you want to be a writer or something. You seem very poetic.


Thanks for the compliment, it's really encouraging  I got my degree in statistics and computer science, so most likely I will follow that career path. Writing is one of my favorite hobby though


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

SOOOO CUTE! ohmygosh


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

yingying said:


> Now you mentioned that, it really looks like that! I should consider putting wheels under the box


Photo shop or draw in some wheels.
Then have Metoo's word balloon say "Faster faster" and Meatball"s word balloon saw "Are we there yet?"
:lol:


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> Photo shop or draw in some wheels.
> Then have Metoo's word balloon say "Faster faster" and Meatball"s word balloon saw "Are we there yet?"
> :lol:


yessssss, i agree


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> Photo shop or draw in some wheels.
> Then have Metoo's word balloon say "Faster faster" and Meatball"s word balloon saw "Are we there yet?"
> :lol:


Oh I LOVE brain storming


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

yingying said:


> Oh I LOVE brain storming


That's hysterical, they're the "Thelma and Louise" of the kitty world.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Your kitties are ADORABLE!!!!!

I think my kits' BFF is the UPS man LOL


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I think you should get a lot of different sized boxes for the girls to play with.
Then take pictures of them playing with them.
The make a story and add you dialogue wood balloons.
You could call it "The Excellent Adventures of Meatball and Metoo"


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Those are some GORGEOUS kitties!!!


----------



## cloa513 (Jul 3, 2011)

They'll have even more fun once they close the lid or put it on the side and open the bottom- then its a fort or a tunnel.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> I think you should get a lot of different sized boxes for the girls to play with.
> Then take pictures of them playing with them.
> The make a story and add you dialogue wood balloons.
> You could call it "The Excellent Adventures of Meatball and Metoo"


Good idea. I will get more boxes when I do grocery. My parents might have something against that though. They hate the house filled with junks


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

cloa513 said:


> They'll have even more fun once they close the lid or put it on the side and open the bottom- then its a fort or a tunnel.


They might have move fun playing "undercovered", but, hey, what's the fun for me then if I cannot see them?  I will cut a couple of "peeping holes" on the lid :cool


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

yingying said:


> Good idea. I will get more boxes when I do grocery. My parents might have something against that though. They hate the house filled with junks


hehe hide em under the bed or a closet and rotate every few days.. they wll think you are getting a new box every other day just for them.. :catmilk 

yeah never works for me either.. Jack opens the closet door and they all just go in there to play.. and any box I have peep holes in, gets cat paws/legs, shoved through it as they try to grab whoever is on the other side.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

yingying said:


> Good idea. I will get more boxes when I do grocery. My parents might have something against that though. They hate the house filled with junks


Just get boxes that will fit inside of each other, that way when the kitties aren't playing you can put them away and they won't take up so much space.
BTW. You Girls are just adorable, Meatball has such a lovely Tabby face and Metoo looks like she's sad but isn't.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> yeah never works for me either.. Jack opens the closet door and they all just go in there to play.. and any box I have peep holes in, gets cat paws/legs, shoved through it as they try to grab whoever is on the other side.


Same here! Meatball and Metoo will dash on top speed toward the closet whenever they hear the door opening. It's a mystery why they would do that. It's not like they haven't been there, and there really isn't anything fun to play with... Most of time they just dash in a closet, make themselves comfortable in a narrow space and look at me, like saying "come get me if you can". 

And I got ambushed many times if they find an all covered "fort" with a small opening...


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> Just get boxes that will fit inside of each other, that way when the kitties aren't playing you can put them away and they won't take up so much space.
> BTW. You Girls are just adorable, Meatball has such a lovely Tabby face and Metoo looks like she's sad but isn't.


I'm planning to get different sizes and shapes of boxes and build them a castle :cool My parents will give in if me and my cats give them sad begging eyes together. Arrr we are spoiled... :twisted:

Metoo got those sad eyes from her father. And being a drama queen, those eyes really help a lot when she is making a scene


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

*Box for $3,000*

Love those pictures; thanks for sharing.
The best box I ever got for Ritz was about $3,000. A part for a new air conditioning unit came in it. Didn't solve the ac problem, but Ritz has enjoyed the box ever since. Part, $3,000; watching Ritz have fund--price--less(?)


----------

